# My first setup



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Kitchenaid Artisan machine and Mignon grinder. Had the machine about 3 years, got the grinder about 2 years ago (maybe less).

Ditched the stock tamper & milk jug when I went to the Glasgow Coffee Festival at the Briggait last year & got a nice Joe Frex tamper & Motta jug









If anyone has a drawer style knockout box then I'm on the lookout for one (not looking to spend loads). Other than that I think it's a machine upgrade that I'm going to go for but really no idea about what ones to look at! :/

Advice / comments welcome!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice set up. Often see the kitchen aids on eBay & wonder what they're like.

Ill have a knock out drawer for sale in about 10 days if you're interested.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a knock out box I could sell. If interested will put up pics.


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Not majorly needing a knock out drawer right now (I use a Tupperware at the moment) but depending on the size/condition etc I might be tempted.

There's a Joe Frex one that someone else on here has in their setup that the eureka would sit nicely on so ideally something that sort of size, nothing huge.


----------

